# Onkyo TX-NR509 receiver playing music files on my Mac



## Gumby54 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,
I hope someone can help me with this one. I have just purchased the Onkyo receiver TX-NR509 and I want to know if it is possible to play the music files saved on my Mac. Both PC and receiver are connected to a D-Link router (DIR655). I have been successful in playing internet radio so I know my hookup to the router works. I am running Snow leopard on the Mac with the latest iTunes update.
In reading the manual (P.24) they have the details on how to "Remote Playback" music files using Windows media player, however there is no mention of Mac system. I know that I can connect an optical cable bw the two units (optical out Mac to optical in on receiver) do to their proximity but I would prefer a 'wireless' option.
Do I have to change some settings on the Mac network preferences, on the router, or do I need some extra app (software) to achieve this.
I hope I have given sufficient information but I can give more details if necessary.
Thank you very much, for your time and answers.
Regards,
Gumby54


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Gumby54 said:


> Hello,
> I hope someone can help me with this one. I have just purchased the Onkyo receiver TX-NR509 and I want to know if it is possible to play the music files saved on my Mac. Both PC and receiver are connected to a D-Link router (DIR655). I have been successful in playing internet radio so I know my hookup to the router works. I am running Snow leopard on the Mac with the latest iTunes update.
> In reading the manual (P.24) they have the details on how to "Remote Playback" music files using Windows media player, however there is no mention of Mac system. I know that I can connect an optical cable bw the two units (optical out Mac to optical in on receiver) do to their proximity but I would prefer a 'wireless' option.
> Do I have to change some settings on the Mac network preferences, on the router, or do I need some extra app (software) to achieve this.
> ...


Hello,
Your choices are AppleTV (Streams iTunes Music and Video), Apple Airport Express Router (does require Optical Output), and MediaLink. MediaLink would be the cheapest, but does not have as slick of an Interface as the Apple Products do.

Another choice would be to purchase something like an Iomega NAS. (Networked Attached Server) To perhaps oversimplify, think of it as an External Hard Drive with Networked Capabilities and is DLNA Certified which makes streaming Music to your Onkyo super easy. An added plus is you do not have to have your Computer there to listen to the Files you transfer from your Mac to the NAS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

